# FaceOff new show on Syfy



## jrmullens1

Has anyone seen this show yet? Premiered last Wednesday on Syfy. It's one of those reality/challenge/elimination shows using 12 special effects makeup artists.I'm only watching for the technical aspect, I don't care about anyone's personal drama. The judges are 3 of the biggest names in makeup special effects. It's really cool. Wednesdays at 10p EST on Syfy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched an episode last night. I expect the personal drama will get worse as the show goes along, but the creations of the contestants are definitely entertaining.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm hoping for minimal drama and continued imaginative creations. The first show wasn't bad, although we didn't always agree with the judges a couple times.


----------



## skeletonowl

I did watch the first night and I think we are gonna see some interesting stuff. A lot of talented people on there I can't wait to see them all step it up! The first challenge using the flowers was really awesome! Could you imagine a haunted house full of creatures like that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

An interesting show, but I really don't like all the drama. This is the kind of show you can watch with the sound off. Just another drama show. I really was hoping it wouldnt be, but I guess thats to much to ask for.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Very interesting show, definitely. I sat there almost glued to the TV in anticipation, but the drama made me rethink it a bit. Yes, I am excited to see my idol on the panel of judges, am excited to watch and learn a bit more about the industry and creative thinking that goes into special effects makeup; no, I do not want to see the contestants' drama over who they hate working with.


----------



## Scarecrow

I think it is worth watching just to see whats out there and some of the techniques they use. As far as the drama the first thing you have to remember with these reality shows is that they are as far from reality as you can get. think about some one following you around filming it for a week then have them edit it down to about 42 minutes. They could have you looking like an angel or the biggest SOB ever met. These reality shows came about during the writers strike about a dozen years ago. way easier to edit than to write some of that shiiiiistuff. still worth watching in my opinion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching the show at the moment and thinking they need to get rid of Frank. All he seems to care about is getting as little done as possible and slopping through the job.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I am sorry to say I agree. I find it sad that someone with that much talent has such a poor attitude about the whole thing. No matter how good you are at this sort of thing, you need a passion and attitude about it, as well as a willingness to be flexible.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Great panel of judges, I like how they dont skirt around anything and tell u how it is. Everyone seems talented and the challenges are interesting so far. Next weeks alien challenge looks like it will really showcase their talents. I can def do without the drama.


----------



## Rasputin

I love this show. I could have gone with out this week but it is very ceverly formated (meaning the idea, not the competitions) I would love to see something from a horror standpoint on there....


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Looks amazing. I wish I had cable


----------



## RoxyBlue

The two people who've been sent home so far have behaved in a very professional manner - thanked the judges for their input and for the opportunity to participate in the competition. Very classy


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Very true. Being able to accept critiquing of their work and being respectful really shows that they care for their talents and wish to improve as artists.

My proverbial money is still on Frank being booted before the end of the season though. I note his talent, but his poor attitude is really unprofessional.


----------



## Spooky1

Frank reminds me of guys in school that were smart but didn't study. They would get a C grade and were fine with it. I wish the one girl would stop whining. She did a good job in the body painting and still though the judges would ream her out. I too vote for less drama.


----------



## Lunatic

I agree with everyone, I like the show but hate the drama. A couple of the body paintings on this weeks show were quite stunning. I wish I possessed that kind of talent. At least I'm good looking. My avatar says it all.


----------



## tuck

I too could do without the drama but that is what draws many people in. That and the tension that is created by people like Frank. I do not think the judges will not get rid of him anytime soon. Every show needs a jerk...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, tuck, there's certainly truth in what you say. The problem with being a jerk on national TV is that any potential employers watching the show will know who not to hire

The two body paintings based on the petrified wood and the stairs with stones at the base were amazing.


----------



## kprimm

I like this show alot so far, it is really cool seeing what the artists can come up with.


----------



## tuck

I agree Roxy those two were my favorite as well. I'm excited to see what they come up with on the sculptures.


----------



## jrmullens1

This weeks show should be cool, making aliens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, as predicted, Frank got booted, and I can't believe how catty some of the contestants were about their team mates. Apparently some folks do not play well together in the sandbox

On the plus side, it was wonderful to see everyone helping the team that was trying to clean up the clay from their sculpt mold so they wouldn't lose because of running out of time. That's what a good friendly competition should be.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I agree. It's very sad that some people are more concerned about their own egos than what they could potentially learn while taking part in this competition :tonguekin: That alone should be a prize in and of itself, as well as the potential to show what your talents are in front of an audience that would otherwise probably not see your work.


----------



## jrmullens1

Tonight's episode should be really cool. They are creating original movie villains and since there is an odd amount of players it should be all singles, no teams.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They do a good job of providing a wide array of challenges to test each person's talent. That's one of the things I like about this show.

I also liked the trip down Geek Memory Lane when they showed the location where Kirk fought the Gorn captain on last week's alien episode


----------



## Hauntiholik

jrmullens1 said:


> Tonight's episode should be really cool. They are creating original movie villains and since there is an odd amount of players it should be all singles, no teams.


I agree, it should be a good show. As teams they could help get past weaknesses but as individual competitors they will have to show their best work. It will also mean more ripping to shreds by the judges.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Well, there goes Marcel. I think he did fairly well, shame to see him go. 

As far as this week went, very creative thinking on the part of everyone. I especially liked Sam's idea, but I think that if she made the face more rag doll like it would have been ten times scarier, particularly with exposed flesh underneath.


----------



## scareme

I thought the one with big teeth was awful. I can't believe she didn't get sent home. If this gets picked up for a couple of seasons, maybe someone that's posted on here can compete. I've seen some work posted on here that is just as good as they do.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> I thought the one with big teeth was awful. I can't believe she didn't get sent home. If this gets picked up for a couple of seasons, maybe someone that's posted on here can compete. I've seen some work posted on here that is just as good as they do.


was that the nun? i hated that one too. Good idea for a movie, it reminded me of a Japanese horror; but the end effect looked so fake. The one with crutches was cool. The others were good; though I think the teddy bear wasn't a good movie plot; but for being a creepy costume it was cool; perfect for a haunt with a nursery scene. The telekinetic weakling had it all though great costume and good plot line. I missed who got kicked off; but i don't know who's who. This was the first time I've watched it. I'll have to watch next week, it was pretty cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The big teeth one was the creepy photographer made by Megan. I would have sent her home rather than Marcel, but then again, I'm not a professional in the business However, I'd definitely send her home for the cattiness:jol: And I would have put Sam's in the "One of the Best" category this week - when the model pulled off the face mask, I jumped.

Other than that, it was a very good episode as far as creativity. Wonderful variety of creatures and very good work overall, especially when you consider the time constraints they're working under.


----------



## jrmullens1

Marcel's character was pretty weak, but Megan's photographer was just plain awful. Especially the fact that the mouth did not open. All of the bottom 3 were pretty weak. The Dr. Jekyll/Jack the Ripper was just OK. I was surprised Conor was not a top 3 since he is starting to look like the odds on favorite to me.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> The big teeth one was the creepy photographer made by Megan. I would have sent her home rather than Marcel, but then again, I'm not a professional in the business However, I'd definitely send her home for the cattiness:jol: And I would have put Sam's in the "One of the Best" category this week - when the model pulled off the face mask, I jumped.
> 
> Other than that, it was a very good episode as far as creativity. Wonderful variety of creatures and very good work overall, especially when you consider the time constraints they're working under.


Agreed, the photographer wasn't creepy at all, pretty dumb I thought. The doll one was good too. The Jack the ripper type one was not bad, but, it wasn't at all original.


----------



## Spooky1

I agree with Roxy, I think Sam's should have been with the best at the end. Megan's photographer was bad, particularly since it wasn't articulated. I think she was saved for another week to keep the drama going (and she's cute, but her laugh is really annoying). If she doesn't step it up next week she should defiantly be the one to go. I was surprised they booted Marcel.


----------



## Spooky1

I was just reading the bios on the contestants. There are a few that are big Halloween fans, and sound like they belong on Haunt Forum. 

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/contestants/megan_areford


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I agree with Roxy, I think Sam's should have been with the best at the end. Megan's photographer was bad, particularly since it wasn't articulated. I think she was saved for another week to keep the drama going (and she's cute, but her laugh is really annoying). If she doesn't step it up next week she should defiantly be the one to go. I was surprised they booted Marcel.


This show has enough interesting art to make a good show, but all "reality" TV is to showcase bad/annoying behavior. I'd not watched the other episodes so I have no idea who's who; and frankly I liked that lol. I don't care about drama, its a special effects contest, they should be judge on that. Television is so annoying.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Does anyone else think that this is a sign that make-up effects has "jumped-the-shark"?


----------



## scareme

I don't feel that way. I'd be interested to hear why you think so. It might just be me, but I haven't watched many make-up effects shows. Are there others out there?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm rooting for Sam. She does excellent work and has stayed clear of the drama. I personally think it's great that makeup/special effects artists are getting a little time in front of the camera, and getting attention for the work they do.


----------



## jrmullens1

I really like the fact that the judges actually decide who stays and who goes and give great criticism both for and against what they see. I'm so tired of reality contests where people getted voted off by other players. I wish they had more immunity/prize challenges. Last weeks show did get a little more into the technical aspects which was great.


----------



## GothicCandle

jrmullens1 said:


> I really like the fact that the judges actually decide who stays and who goes and give great criticism both for and against what they see. I'm so tired of reality contests where people getted voted off by other players. I wish they had more immunity/prize challenges. Last weeks show did get a little more into the technical aspects which was great.


I thought only survivor did that? Granted it was the first "reality" tv show contest, but the others all have judges. My mom even pointed that out while I was watching Face Off 
"This is just like food network."
"Huh?"(as I look at horrendous monsters wondering what kind of FOOD my dear mom could possibly compare these to...lol)
"There's judges"
"Ohh. Yeah, your right."


----------



## kallen

I hope this gets picked up for another round. so far I to really like it. The Dr. ? idea wasnt a bad idea, but I thought he could have pulled it off a lot better. the rag doll and the weakling/ mutant was not only good but right up our ally! could see both in a haunt!


----------



## GothicCandle

kallen said:


> I hope this gets picked up for another round. so far I to really like it. The Dr. ? idea wasnt a bad idea, but I thought he could have pulled it off a lot better. the rag doll and the weakling/ mutant was not only good but right up our ally! could see both in a haunt!


Totally Agree.


----------



## jrmullens1

GothicCandle said:


> I thought only survivor did that? Granted it was the first "reality" tv show contest, but the others all have judges. My mom even pointed that out while I was watching Face Off
> "This is just like food network."
> "Huh?"(as I look at horrendous monsters wondering what kind of FOOD my dear mom could possibly compare these to...lol)
> "There's judges"
> "Ohh. Yeah, your right."


 The only other reality show I've watched was Biggest Loser, they vote each other off. "With a heavy heart I vote off the biggest threat to me winning the prize." <boo hoo, sob sob>, at least the Talent shows are voted on by America.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I enjoy this show even though it's basically a clone of Project Runway and Top Chef with make-up instead of fashion or food. The challenges and technical are well balanced with the drama...people like drama and without people watching the show cannot be successful.

One of the things I like doing is to play along in my mind....during the last episode I created my own movie villain, it's a fun exercise...what would you have designed?

Here is what I came up with:

*Title*: The Conductor

*Story*: In the late 1800's a railroad conductor was involved in a fatal accident involving a steam locomotive. Today the phantom form of the slain conductor can be found wandering the tracks in the vicinity of the accident. A phantom locomotive has also been reported in the area.

*Character*: The main character is the charred remains of the conductor, flesh burnt from face and body. Dressed in his rotting uniform the conductor roams the scene of his demise seeking the descendents of those responsible for his death.

*Poster*: The conductor is posed in front of a spectral steam engine carrying a large set of rusted tie tongs that he uses to dispatch his victims.

*Tag*: "All Aboard&#8230;To Hell!" or "One Track To Terror!"


----------



## Bodybagging

I actually Entered the Online Competition for FaceOff , but accidently disqualified myself by including a picture that Had our name on embedded on it... I didnt think that would be considered a Enhanced photo, heres one of the pics of the Makeup job I submitted.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...10150178568395573.434370.237613535572&theater
This was a custom sculpt, mold, cast, paint and costume.... I think it would have done well in the judging.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, Jo is gone and blames Megan for it, two more get eliminated tonight, so perhaps now it will settle down to folks who will focus on the competition


----------



## Spooky1

It's zombies tonight, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they all come up with.


----------



## jrmullens1

Tonight should be kick a$$, last week was just pathetic all around. They all sucked.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, well, it is kinda hard to do a gender switch makeup on a guy without having him look as if he belongs on RuPaul's Drag Race:googly:


----------



## remylass

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, Jo is gone and blames Megan for it, two more get eliminated tonight, so perhaps now it will settle down to folks who will focus on the competition


Wow. I missed that TWO were being eliminated tonight. This show is going to end pretty soon, and I don't want it to. I really enjoy watching the process. I'm sure there are people that enjoy the drama. A little drama would be nice, but they need to stop putting so much in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed, Remy. I'd love to see more of the details of how the work is done, not that I plan on making any zombies or evil villains any time soon


----------



## jrmullens1

And the winner gets his/her opinion completely ignored by the judges. When was the last time any winners opinion was eliminated. The technical explanations are getting dumbed down and using the same clip everytime. I'm just watching hoping to learn something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There was some fantastic work done last night - gorgeously nasty and creative zombies. And everyone must love zombies, because that was the most I'd seen the judges smile.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Loved the zombies, hated the judging


----------



## PirateLady

been watching this the last couple of times...think they are doing a good job and for the most part I have agreed with the judges....


----------



## Spooky1

I though all the zombies looked pretty good. I'll agree that Anthony's was probably the weakest. I think the judges like Megan's concept, but she lost detail with the bloody face. If Megan hadn't won last week, I think it would have been her that got the boot. From here on out I think it's going to get tough picking the one to get the ax.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Like the show. Hate the drama. 
"and the person that will be leaving is"-- commercial break--- how hoaky is that.

I would love to see more info and how-to, but I know that will never happen.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Show's not about the art, but the drama... Typical. The only reason I watch is for the art and the techniques, already picked up some info, but enough though.

Their website on Syfy has some how-to tutorials on it, created by the contestants, but they aren't anything to write home about. Members here on this board do a MUCH better job in explaining.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think the thing with that is the contestants think there stuff is all top secret where as in here we all enjoy helping each other.


----------



## remylass

I think Connor and Tate stand out. I think either one of them should win. I don't think the other's are quite up to their level. However, I think several of the others are really talented as well. Sam and Gage are both great as well. I don't understand the Megan thing at all. I don't think she should make it towards the end. However, she brings along drama. I think that is one reason they keep her. 

With the zombie episode, the guest judge, who makes The Walking Dead and some of the best zombies out there, said he would shoot Connor's on film tomorrow. What a compliment.


----------



## kallen

I agree... what a great look he pulled off. tate and conner would be my vote for the final 2 also. I think megan got the pass on getting booted before was do to the fact that even when there was a weaker job, the winner always pointed to megan. They ( the judges)pointed that out in show?? 3? But have to go with Anthony's being weak. The thought was good but the look was pretty bad... what was up with the paint job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This week is the "disguise yourself" competition - should be interesting. I think another two are going to be booted as well this week.


----------



## Spooky1

The last commercial I saw, said there were only 2 episodes left. So I agree with Roxy and think 2 will go this week and the final will be between the 3 survivers (Connor, Tate and ?).


----------



## remylass

I don't know if it was just how Gage's looked on TV last night, or what, but I thought his was terrible. His skin didn't look real at all. In the end, they got rid of exactly who they should have, though. I am disappointed they are going to a final four situation. They could have milked it for more episodes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

remylass said:


> In the end, they got rid of exactly who they should have, though.


I agree! Being "tired" was a lame excuse.


----------



## Spooky1

Bye, bye Megan. She should have tried to make her prosthetic work. There was no way the judges would be happy with her just using makeup. I too thought Gage's skin tones looked unrealistic, but he had to choose a disguise that would hide his tattoos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were so happy that Sam won this round after being middle girl for nearly every episode. She's seems to be such a nice person, very talented, and she clearly is taking in what the judges have to say and learning from it.

I think Gage got points for pushing the limits of his ability. The judges have made it clear they like to see that type of effort made even if the final look is not entirely successful. They are not fans of playing it safe in the industry.


----------



## kprimm

I don't think Meggan was nearly as good as those remaining. I have to say in my humble opinion it has to come down to Connor or tate and I would give the edge to Tate. I really like the show though and hope they have another one.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The last show is going to be interesting...I'm not ruling Sam out as the possible winner...if the final challenge requires something involving subtle/realism she could win...if it requires more of a character/creature then I would guess Connor or Tate...either way good luck to the remaining contestants.


----------



## jrmullens1

I just finished watching this episode last night. Megan really showed what a no talent she was. The judges kicking her out right in front of everybody and berating her was surprising. At least when they kicked out others they had constructive criticism. I couldn't believe she actually thought she still had a chance "I hope the judges see what i was going for and i tried really hard." She has no clue, in something like this it's all about the end results and how it looks on film.


----------



## Scarecrow

Had a chance to meet Tate at the trans world show this weekend. I never even thought to ask him who won. He seemed like a good guy he talked to me like we were old friends for about a half hour which was pretty cool. have to figure it will be him or Connor in the end guess we will find out Wednesday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm really looking forward to this week's show - down to the wire!


----------



## jrmullens1

Tate probably couldn't tell you who won, Scarecrow. Contestants usually sign a non disclosure agreement which means they can't discuss certain aspects of the show. I'm hoping Tate does win.


----------



## remylass

Tate may be more creative, but Conor's technical skills are amazing. He has some serious abilities. I think the right person won. I think the last judging was based on their overall performance in the show as opposed to just that last challenge. I think that is the best way to do it.

Gage really did a great job. I didn't love Gretel, but the witch was really very cool. Sam really tanked. Tate's idea was awesome, and I was really glad he pulled it off. I thought Tate would win, but I admit, Conor was the one I liked from the beginning, so I am thrilled.

In other news, it will have a second season according to the TV Guide link here.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Syfy-Renews-FaceOff-1030778.aspx?rss=breakingnews

The episode felt really rushed. They really should have milked the show for more episodes. I think they could have made 2 more episodes easily.


----------



## sherwood asylum

i think the judges got it right. but i really thought gage was gonna steel it his came out great


----------



## Spooky1

It was hard to pick the best last night, but I think the judges got it right giving Connor the win. Gage really did a great job on the witch and Tate werewolf and Rd Riding hood were fantastic. It's to bad Sam wasn't at her best, but I think all four have helped their careers out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The entries last night were all wonderful, which means the judges did their job well in ensuring only the best made it to the last episode. Conor's work is impeccable, Tate's is imaginative, Gage kept pushing his limits and really knocked one out of the park last night, and Sam's is beautiful.


----------



## remylass

RoxyBlue said:


> Conor's work is impeccable, Tate's is imaginative, Gage kept pushing his limits and really knocked one out of the park last night, and Sam's is beautiful.


I would agree with all of these. I did think Sam's was a bit of a let down. You could do a lot with the Little Mermaid in general.


----------



## jrmullens1

The whole time leading up to the announcement I'm going Tate Tate Tate Tate. I did pick Conor a few weeks ago to win this but I really became a fan of Tate. I thought his design was amazing. Gage's witch was awesome but I didn't get Gretel. Conor's frog was cool, especially the balloon in the throat, the witch was original. Sam's was just OK. Hopefully it won't take too long for next season. I hope they have more amateurs who will have an opportunity to learn and grow their skills rather than pros showing off.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Tate and Tom hanged at my booth for a bit at the show...both fantastic guys. Tate said it has already opened up all kinds of doors for him..... no losers!


----------



## remylass

tonguesandwich said:


> Tate and Tom hanged at my booth for a bit at the show...both fantastic guys. Tate said it has already opened up all kinds of doors for him..... no losers!


That is really great to hear. I can't say I'm surprised though. I assume most of these people will be snapped up.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm already looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Very cool show, I agree with the decision that Conner won, but Tate was awesome too. I hope they continue the series into another season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

jrmullens1 said:


> . I hope they have more amateurs who will have an opportunity to learn and grow their skills rather than pros showing off.


If they're giving away $100,000 as the prize and also hiring top professionals in the industry as judges, I don't think they'll want to use the show as a training ground for amateurs The whole point is to identify top talent in the field. However, I think a show on teaching the tricks and tools of the trade could have a place in the line-up.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Connor and Tate were the best, from the beginning- in my very humble and outsider observer opinion. The only thing I ever noticed was that Connor seemed to have a boatload of more experience than everyone else- he was the go to guy for advice for everyone.

Apparently- he's the guy responsible for Lord Zed on Power Rangers (as they showed in the first episode or so), AWESOME.... but considering I remember that from my Saturday mornings as a kid and am now an adult... well there you go. 

Still-every week- I kept saying, it was a head to head race between Connor and Tate. I look forward to second season hopefully. And congrats Connor, wherever you are!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Also- I loved all the representation from Pennsylvania. That was sweet.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Geez I havent been on here in a while. Yeah I've known Gage for about 3 years now so I was Team Gage all the way


----------



## tuck

Just in case anybody here wants to audition for the second season...

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/casting/


----------



## IMU

While I was at the National Haunters Convention Saturday, I stopped by and spoke with Gage & Jessica about the show. What nice people ... enjoyed meeting them.

There was a lot they could have showed on the show but never made it to air. Oh well, maybe season 2 will have a little more on some of the challenges they faced and what they did to work around the issues!

Can't wait for the next season!


----------



## PirateLady

Love the show...was a little skeptical at first...but I really enjoyed it once I got started watching it. Come on Season 2.


----------



## hauntedkimmy

This was an amazing show. I really enjoyed it and had the pleasure to meet Jessica and Gage at NHC in Valley Forge. I was rooting for Gage, especially after the finale witch. She was just tooo awesome! I'm hoping the next season brings more focus to the art rather than the drama, but I suppose the drama sells....


----------



## Spooky1

Season 2 of Face/Off starts on Jan 11th!


----------

